# Snow Blower Question...



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Is it an optimistic person or a pessimistic person that buys a snow blower? Inquiring minds want to know.
Please explain your choice and have fun.
No politics allowed.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

In my case neither. I am a realist. This is Ohio so it will eventually snow and I will have to remove it and a snow blower is the easiest way.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

You can either move it with a shovel, or you can move it with a snowblower! It will snow no matter what choice you make!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I remember when my Brother bought a used snowblower. We got almost no snow the next 2 years! I thanked him for that! but, eventually, it was worth it. I think it depends on where you live. My Sis and BIL live in the snowbelt and got buried in this last storm. He doesn't bother with a snowblower, he has a plow on his truck.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

A person that can afford a snowblower buys one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with buying a snowblower. 
An optimist says, hey it's gonna snow, I'd better buy a SB. 
A pessimist says, well dammit, it'll prolly snow, I'd better buy a SB.
Wasn't trying to pee anybody off.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

how about opportunistic? In my case, it was a deal I couldn't refuse!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Don't think any one was peed off. Just stating the facts. I, remember back in the 50's and 60's it would really snow, and blow big drifts. What I would have given for a snow blower then.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Never had a snow blower. I have a short driveway on a dead end street and quit shoveling when I got a 4x4. I always just back into my garage, then bore my way out.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought a snow blower one year and it only snowed about 2 times and it totaled less than 4 inches. I never even needed it. So the next year I bought another one with hopes it wouldn't snow much again that year. Now I have 2 so my wife can run one too. LMAO I think that is optimistic thinking she will run one, but I know it is only a back up if mine quits running. LOL


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

You got me thinking better make sure mine starts this year. Might need it? Only had to plow twice on that last storm. Didn't have time to mess with the snow blower this year.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Why remove snow at all? It will eventually melt.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> how about opportunistic? In my case, it was a deal I couldn't refuse!


PK, I'll buy that for a dollar! 
Love your signature. Reminds me of Spam. Don't knock it til you fried it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Why did Frosty The Snowman drop his pants?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why did Frosty The Snowman drop his pants?


He heard the...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked up mine in the summer,at a garage sale .... best time to buy


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

polebender said:


> He heard the...


Snowblower was going down the drive.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> A person that can afford a snowblower buys one.


My snowblower was a lot cheaper than a heartattack, good friend is a cardiologist. He refers to snow shoveling as a poor mans stress test. At 69 I would rather pass on that even if Medicare doesn't cover snow blowers.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't figure out how to edit. I wanted to add some smiley faces above so Karl wouldn't think I was taking shots at him. Printed medium kinda one dimensional and doesn't show irony


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

G.lock said:


> My snowblower was a lot cheaper than a heartattack, good friend is a cardiologist. He refers to snow shoveling as a poor mans stress test. At 69 I would rather pass on that even if Medicare doesn't cover snow blowers.


old people shouldn't exercise?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Ha, ha, IMO they're just like my deer sirens, putem on- no deer strikes 
Got a snowblower - no snow (except what melts in 24 hrs) 
an pessimistic optimist right?


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, I got one. It is parked in the basement. 
Bought it 5 yrs ago, used it maybe 2-3 hours that winter. I just shoveled, if it was only an inch or so. 
Why is it still in the cellar...easy...I go south now. Texas hill country this year.
I will be leaving early in the morning, as it happens. See ya' next year.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine was used 4 times this week....


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

I shoveled 12" of wet snow off of my daughter's fairly long driveway after this recent storm. I'm thinking about the Ariens Classic 24 as a gift for her (me). We are close to the lake more central/west basin so we usually don't get dumped on like the East or even inland areas, but I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> old people shouldn't exercise?


Back from your ban and still trolling per usual. Lololol.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Back from your ban and still trolling per usual. Lololol.


How would you like to live with someone so argumentative about everything?..someone that wants to debate everything you say...lol...guaranteed this fool is single...no b*tch would put up with his crap...if she does, she has no brains and they're a perfect match...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder if Karl is related to Legend Killer.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

We have a used 2 year old Honda 23 inch. Bought it in july 3 years ago. The drive is 78 ft with a 30 x50 parking area on top.Best 200$ I spent. It has easey pull start.Starts first pull.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a snow blower....love it


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a snow blower....love it


Why don't you marry it? Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have a snow blower....love it


I do too Tom. Mine's called the neighbor's son. He's a good kid and I'm stimulating the economy.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dovans said:


> I wonder if Karl is related to Legend Killer.





Dovans said:


> I wonder if Karl is related to Legend Killer.


Another to my ignore list, do the same and you wont see what I type. You never add anything useful to this site anyways,just a grumpy old man.
Bye


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

G.lock said:


> Can't figure out how to edit. I wanted to add some smiley faces above so Karl wouldn't think I was taking shots at him. Printed medium kinda one dimensional and doesn't show irony


Jokes,irony and sarcasm can be hard to understand sometimes in text,especially if you haven't had real,personal interaction with the person.

I gotcha buddy.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

using a snow blower is definitely more exercise than hiring a neighbor kid


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My retired across the street neighbor used to snowblow his driveway then mine despite me telling him not to (light jacket, sneakers, looking like Frosty by the time he was done). I shoveled his one day as a return favor and he got mad at me.

He passed away and his son gave me the SB. The pull cord was broken (has 120v ac electric start, too) and after not needing it the last two years it needed some maintenance. New pull cord, carb and a couple other parts. Now starts right up.

I’d prefer a plow for our lawnmower but I can’t find one that doesn’t need some imaginative attachment. But I’m ready for Ma Nature now.




Saugeyefisher said:


> Back from your ban and still trolling per usual. Lololol.


LK got banned? Say it isn’t so, LK. Don’t seem right.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Why remove snow at all? It will eventually melt.


If you can't drive through it! 

We had a snow like that just last year. And, unfortunately, my driveway is on the lee side of my house. The snow blows over the top of the house, and settles like grim, white death in my driveway! The morning after the snow, I was sitting at the kitchen table having coffee after coffee, delaying when I'd finally take a peek out the back door. I knew there was a lot of work waiting for me. When I finally took a look it was, Oh God! 

Knee high snow at least. So, I got dressed and got to work with a shovel. But, not wanting a heart attack, I break up my sessions. I don't make a chew of it, I take bites. Eventually I cleared a path alongside my truck to the driveway, behind my truck and down the other side, and the truck itself. I was running out of places to put the snow! 

Down the middle of my driveway looked to be at least mid to upper thigh high! Ain't no damn way I'm trying to shovel that! Luckily, my next door neighbor had given me the number of a guy who plows driveways, and does it by the job and at a pretty reasonable price. I hired him to do both my drive and my neighbors. I put his money in an envelope in my mailbox. Luckily for me I had money, food, beer, and booze all in stock when this happened. I didn't have to go out for anything! 

He showed up in the middle of the night, and I could hear him working out there. I'm on kind of a busy road, so he likes to plow here when there's little traffic. Next day, I was good to go!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> using a snow blower is definitely more exercise than hiring a neighbor kid


PK, I'm all gimped up. I need a rotator cuff job on my right shoulder and a shoulder replacement due to extensive arthritis. They're thinking about doing a reverse replacement with the ball and socket. Also a 100% tear on that bicept. 
I'm also looking at 2 surgeons trying to align my spine back up. Both of them working on me in surgery for 3 hrs. Spine is out 42 degrees from center. I lean to the left. 
If I go out and do a little, I pay for it. Not worth it. Constant pain. Just stating the facts.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> My retired across the street neighbor used to snowblow his driveway then mine despite me telling him not to (light jacket, sneakers, looking like Frosty by the time he was done). I shoveled his one day as a return favor and he got mad at me.
> 
> He passed away and his son gave me the SB. The pull cord was broken (has 120v ac electric start, too) and after not needing it the last two years it needed some maintenance. New pull cord, carb and a couple other parts. Now starts right up.
> 
> ...


my neighbor has a attachment on his mower. all he does is spin his wheels, LMAO


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy, That was actually my point. We all have our reasons fo shoveling, hiring it done, or using equipment of our own. No way you should be out trying to do that kind of work. If you lived in my neighborhood, your driveway would be on my list.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Pick up truck with a 9’2” Boss v blade. Two John Deere farm tractors with loaders and a bobcat. Let it snow


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TomFish said:


> Why don't you marry it? Sorry, couldn't resist.


2 months ago you joined a great community of good men and ladies. Why are you trying so hard to make us all ignore you??? Asking for a friend. This ain't Facebook brother


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2 months ago you joined a great community of good men and ladies. Why are you trying so hard to make us all ignore you??? Asking for a friend. This ain't Facebook brother


Why would you wish to ignore me?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TomFish said:


> Why would you wish to ignore me?



Because you are an a$$....


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, That was actually my point. We all have our reasons fo shoveling, hiring it done, or using equipment of our own. No way you should be out trying to do that kind of work. If you lived in my neighborhood, your driveway would be on my list.


God Bless you Brother. PK, we're alot alike. Our cup is not half empty or half full. Our cups runneth over. 
There's a whole bunch of us on this forum.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> my neighbor has a attachment on his mower. all he does is spin his wheels, LMAO


Gotta add chains. And maybe some weight.


----------



## TomFish (Sep 28, 2020)

Hatchetman said:


> Because you are an a$$....


So sorry that I wasn't duped into voting for a carnival barker.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TomFish said:


> So sorry that I wasn't duped into voting for a carnival barker.












Far as the snow removal goes...tractor with blade or quad with blade here.
But still yet...if'n you don't have 4wd or AWD you usually don't get in or out of here in the winter regardless.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Waiting to see all the Mustangs and Camaros off the road (well, all new rear wheel drive vehicles) this winter. Mustangs can’t stay on the road when it’s warm and dry...at least not according to YouTube.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Waiting to see all the nondrivers that can not drive rear wheel drive in the snow. I grew up in the hills of Wv in the 1970 ds


MuskyFan said:


> Waiting to see all the Mustangs and Camaros off the road (well, all new rear wheel drive vehicles) this winter. Mustangs can’t stay on the road when it’s warm and dry...at least not according to YouTube.


with rear wheel drive and we did just fine.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

yep Bruce, throw some snow in the bed or weight in the trunk and drive on!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> PK, I'm all gimped up. I need a rotator cuff job on my right shoulder and a shoulder replacement due to extensive arthritis. They're thinking about doing a reverse replacement with the ball and socket. Also a 100% tear on that bicept.
> I'm also looking at 2 surgeons trying to align my spine back up. Both of them working on me in surgery for 3 hrs. Spine is out 42 degrees from center. I lean to the left.
> If I go out and do a little, I pay for it. Not worth it. Constant pain. Just stating the facts.


I feel for ya, Lazy. Blew out my back 7 or 8 years ago. This eliminated my hunting, fishing, and anything pyhsical for me. Solution? brand new 2013 Polaris Ranger EFI 800. I put a $50.00 Harbor freight wench, a plow from Amazon, and never looked back.
Try it, you'll love it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> I put a $50.00 Harbor freight wench, a plow from Amazon, and never looked back.
> Try it, you'll love it.



That's a low price for a good "Wench" diesel....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomFish said:


> So sorry that I wasn't duped into voting for a carnival barker.


And Trump continues to mindf*ck you...roflmao...he lost, let it go man...no one cares...your turd won...I feel bad, it's had to of been a long 4 years for you...you sure won't hear any of this crew bi*ching like you guys have the last 4 years...roflmao.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Shad Rap said:


> And Trump continues to mindf*ck you...roflmao...he lost, let it go man...no one cares...your turd won...I feel bad, it's had to of been a long 4 years for you...you sure won't hear any of this crew bi*ching like you guys have the last 4 years...roflmao.


Ironic thing is the guy who is there now is fighting his ass off to stay while the incoming one is already planning his exit strategy. Disease, disagreements, forced out at the end of a gun by his own party.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys...if'n ya go back up to post #27 and look next to the author of that posts avatar, you'll see he's no longer with us.
Be careful...sure dont want to see any of the good people on here on the outside looking in.



Lazy 8 said:


> PK, I'm all gimped up. I need a rotator cuff job on my right shoulder and a shoulder replacement due to extensive arthritis. They're thinking about doing a reverse replacement with the ball and socket. Also a 100% tear on that bicept.
> I'm also looking at 2 surgeons trying to align my spine back up. Both of them working on me in surgery for 3 hrs. Spine is out 42 degrees from center. I lean to the left.
> If I go out and do a little, I pay for it. Not worth it. Constant pain. Just stating the facts.


Lazy...tell that neighbor fellar to hang in there a few more years.
Ordered one of these for ya today:





They should have it built in a few years for you to take delivery.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> I feel for ya, Lazy. Blew out my back 7 or 8 years ago. This eliminated my hunting, fishing, and anything pyhsical for me. Solution? brand new 2013 Polaris Ranger EFI 800. I put a $50.00 Harbor freight wench, a plow from Amazon, and never looked back.
> Try it, you'll love it.


Somehow I cant "like" that one diesel. You're a tough one. Too many people give up. Keep on truckin!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Lazy...tell that neighbor fellar to hang in there a few more years.
> 
> They should have it built in a few years for you to take delivery.


Shoot Fastwater.... you, me, Tom and diesel could fab that up in a couple of weeks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Shoot Fastwater.... you, me, Tom and diesel could fab that up in a couple of weeks!


Sure you're right PK!
Saw your post last night and headed straight for the garage.
Think this will work?









We could get diesel to put an engine on it...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hey guys...if'n ya go back up to post #27 and look next to the author of that posts avatar, you'll see he's no longer with us.
> Be careful...sure dont want to see any of the good people on here on the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> ...


That thing would be a blast to operate. I'd prolly have a neverending smile on my face sitting behind the wheel!
Thanks Fastwawa!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm thinking the blade needs beefed up and training wheels would be good. Shore don't want brother Lazy takin a spill!
Diesel can put a big honkin, black smoke blowin motor in that rascal 😎


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> That's a low price for a good "Wench" diesel....


Hahahaha, never thought of it as a "good one", Hatchet, just a cheap one. Spent so much on the Polaris, i couldn't afford a good one.
For $50.00, that wench lasted 7 years. I got a twin to it that has to go on in the next few days.

Darn you Hatchet, i just caught that! I guess that is a good price for a wench rather than a winch. Nice "gotcha" Hatchetman.🤪 

I'm in for anything for Lazy, Mr. PK. Let me know when and where and i'll bring the beer.🤙


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Darn, guys, i just got rid of two old Corvette motors that would have worked great for Lazy's plow. I can see him now, plowing past the cops at 60-70 mph.......hahahahaha


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'm thinking the blade needs beefed up and training wheels would be good. Shore don't want brother Lazy takin a spill!
> Diesel can put a big honkin, black smoke blowin motor in that rascal 😎











I,m ready-Bring It On


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

bruce said:


> Waiting to see all the nondrivers that can not drive rear wheel drive in the snow. I grew up in the hills of Wv in the 1970 ds
> 
> 
> with rear wheel drive and we did just fine.


When I grew up in WV, my Mom bought a 74 Chevy Nova with a 6cyl. I used to drive it up this STEEP snow covered hill to my buddy's house all the time. His Dad always got a chuckle out of it because most people could never make it up there. Slow and steady!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Yeada said:


> View attachment 460037
> 
> I,m ready-Bring It On


She's got a competition clutch with the four on the floor
And she purrs like a kitten till the lake pipes roar
And if that ain't enough to make you flip your lid
There's one more thing, I got the pink slip daddy
And another thing MERRY CHRISTMAS to all OGFers on this site -Hope you have the Best of the Holidays and the New Year- stay Safe!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks more like a "No go showboat" than a "Little Deuce Coupe". 😁 😁 😁


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeada said:


> View attachment 460037
> 
> I,m ready-Bring It On


Lazy ole buddy, now we're cookin with peanut oil!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MuskyFan said:


> Waiting to see all the Mustangs and Camaros off the road (well, all new rear wheel drive vehicles) this winter. Mustangs can’t stay on the road when it’s warm and dry...at least not according to YouTube.


Doesn't necessarily have to be new. Back in the day, my buddy and I were cruising along in his Mustang. Don't remember if it was the 427 Cobra or the Boss 302, but it ran just fine. There had been a light sprinkle, just enough to put a sheen on the road and float all the oil laying on it. Suddenly, we feel the ass end of the car seem to "raise up", and next thing we know is we're doing a 720* on I 680 in Youngstown! Luckily there was no one around us. He wondered what the heck happened. I told him there wasn't enough weight in the back of the car. 



fastwater said:


> Hey guys...if'n ya go back up to post #27 and look next to the author of that posts avatar, you'll see he's no longer with us.
> Be careful...sure dont want to see any of the good people on here on the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Now that is some serious snowfall! You need some serious equipment to take care of it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^Yep...love to watch those guys clear mountains of snow like that.
Especially mountain passages.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Don't remember if it was the 427 Cobra


I would think you would remember if it was a 427 Cobra...just saying.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeada said:


> View attachment 460037
> 
> I,m ready-Bring It On


Now thats what i'm talk'n about, brother, that has LAZY8 written all over it. Whadda ya think, PK, lets buy it for him.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Now thats what i'm talk'n about, brother, that has LAZY8 written all over it. Whadda ya think, PK, lets buy it for him.


That looks like a late model sprint to me! Might haveta put a wing DING on her to keep her in the snow! 
Bring It ON!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

WooWoo...you all got me going! Before you ask why, think about why a dog licks himself. Because he...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lazy with that beast I could put the snow in that jerk's drive who lives 3 houses down the road.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lazy 8 said:


> WooWoo...you all got me going! Before you ask why, think about why a dog licks himself. Because he...


That’s a real 5 am wake up call for the neighbors.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Now thats what i'm talk'n about, brother, that has LAZY8 written all over it. Whadda ya think, PK, lets buy it for him.


I'm in diesel! What do you say....since we're gonna buy him one, maybe he could take a look at our catalog?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'm in diesel! What do you say....since we're gonna buy him one, maybe he could take a look at our catalog?


I'LL PLOW EVERYBODY OUT!


----------



## drewsdad (Dec 15, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> Is it an optimistic person or a pessimistic person that buys a snow blower? Inquiring minds want to know.
> Please explain your choice and have fun.
> No politics allowed.


in my case a necessity, used to get out and do it by hand for the exercise and to be outdoors, after open heart surgery, one is a must.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I didn't buy a snow blower, I bought a new set of tires. Had the truck serviced because I was losing coolant and getting steam coming up from under the hood. Took it to my guy and he showed me that the thermostat housing had a pipe coming off of it that ran toward the read of the engine. It had popped about a 1/8" diameter hole in it. He said he was amazed that he actually found the part! 

So I figure I'll try to get one more Winter out of the old beast and look for something next Spring. Then I looked at my tires, and thought they might kill me if we got a snowy Winter. So, I got new tires. I figure that pretty much guarantees we won't get much snow. That last big snowstorm that hit the Cleveland area? Down here in Y'town I got about 1 1/2-2" tops at my house!

So I guess I'm an optimist.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Dang, PK, any one of those monsters would work for Lazy. You pick one, brother, i'm in for gas (or probably diesel).
I might need to borrow it tomorrow, their calling for up to 6 inches tonight and tomorrow.
Now that bowman bought new tires, it'll probably miss us. 🤙


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Speaking of snow blowers....We got some snow here in Carroll... went to the shed and brought the snow blower into the garage, put some gas in it, (I always run gas out when put away for few months) and it started on the first pull... Simply amazing I think.. I mean if there was no snow on the ground it probably would have started like it did.. Usually when I dont get something ready for the season it never starts. I was so amazed I didnt want to push my luck so I turned it off and will tackle the drive tomorrow.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Speaking of snow blowers....We got some snow here in Carroll... went to the shed and brought the snow blower into the garage, put some gas in it, (I always run gas out when put away for few months) and it started on the first pull... Simply amazing I think.. I mean if there was no snow on the ground it probably would have started like it did.. Usually when I dont get something ready for the season it never starts. I was so amazed I didnt want to push my luck so I turned it off and will tackle the drive tomorrow.


Have fun moving the snow. I’ll deal with it all in a few hours. I’m going back to bed.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

******* ingenuity at it's finest...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Now that is very cool, Lazy.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

ariens 9 hp 2 stage.i can shoot 30 ft.It was needed with this snow in north canton


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Neighbor kid down in WV was sick. Non-covid. He couldn't plow the MIL's drive/sidewalks. The wife and I used the shovels. 6 inches worth down there. 
Will be getting a snow blower at some point in time. Too old and broken down for that crap. I owe it to being a carpenter in a former life. (Feels like a former life)
When's the best time to buy a blower? Don't say now.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

There’s always a bunch at garage sales spring thru summer. You can usually name your price. I just sold a craftsman 30 in self propelled electric start one I bought for 35 dollars this past summer


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks MM, I'll be on the lookout.
In the meanwhile....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Cuzin Eddie is back in town.


----------

